# Could someone please check my conversion from monotonic to polytonic please?



## alfie1888

Hello, all!

As in the title, below is the original text as given in my text book. Below that is then my completed exercise putting the correct accent marks. Any corrections / explanations are welcomed. Thank you in advance!

*Ἡ οἰκία.* Ἡ οἰκια εἰναι κτιριον. Κατασκευαζεται ἀπο ξυλα, πετρας και πλινθους. Κατω εἰναι το ὑπογειον, ἐπανω ἀπο την γην εἰναι τα δωματια, αἱ αἰθουσαι, τα ἑρμαρια και ἐπανω ἀπο αὐτα ἡ ὀροφη και ἡ στεγη. Ἡ οἰκια ἐχει παραθυρα και θυραν.

*Ἡ οἰκία.* Ἡ οἰκία εἶναι κτίριον. Κατασκευάζεται ἀπὸ ξύλα, πέτρας καὶ πλίνθους. Κάτω εἶναι τὸ ὑπόγειον, ἐπάνω ἀπὸ τὴν γῆν εἶναι τὰ δωμάτια, αἱ αἴθουσαι, τὰ ἑρμάρια καὶ ἐπάνω ἀπὸ αὐτὰ ἡ ὀροφή καὶ ἡ στέγη. Ἡ οἰκία ἔχει παράθυρα καὶ θύραν.


----------



## Perseas

alfie1888 said:


> *Ἡ οἰκία.* Ἡ οἰκία εἶναι κτίριον. Κατασκευάζεται ἀπὸ ξύλα, πέτρας καὶ πλίνθους. Κάτω εἶναι τὸ ὑπόγειον, ἐπάνω ἀπὸ τὴν γῆν εἶναι τὰ δωμάτια, αἱ αἴθουσαι, τὰ ἑρμάρια καὶ ἐπάνω ἀπὸ αὐτὰ ἡ ὀροφή καὶ ἡ στέγη. Ἡ οἰκία ἔχει παράθυρα καὶ θύραν.


Yes, I think you are right. Before I had to increase the size of the letters to distinguish them better.


----------



## alfie1888

Perseas said:


> Yes, I think you are right. Before I had to increase the size of the letters to distinguish them better.


I agree the font isn't very large or clear! Even I had to zoom in on my browser when typing it. There are some points I'm still not quite sure on. The first is with οἰκία (psili on the paraligousa) followed by εἶναι (the long diphthong ει) - is that possible? Also, the same query strikes me with κάτω εἶναι and ἐπάνω ἀπὸ. Lastly, there's οἰκία ἔχει... should οἰκία be οἰκὶα instead? Just not 100% sure...

Thank you for having a look! I appreciate it!


----------



## Perseas

Ἡ οἰκία εἶναι κτίριον. Κατασκευάζεται ἀπὸ ξύλα, πέτρας καὶ πλίνθους. Κάτω εἶναι τὸ ὑπόγειον, ἐπάνω ἀπὸ τὴν γῆν εἶναι τὰ δωμάτια, αἱ αἴθουσαι, τὰ ἑρμάρια καὶ ἐπάνω ἀπὸ αὐτὰ ἡ ὀροφή καὶ ἡ στέγη. Ἡ οἰκία ἔχει παράθυρα καὶ θύραν.




alfie1888 said:


> The first is with οἰκία (psili on the paraligousa) followed by εἶναι (the long diphthong ει) - is that possible?


Hi alfie,
first, «οἰ-κί-α» has three syllables, and «ψιλή» ᾿ is on the «προπαραλήγουσα» (i.e. diphthong «οι»). Anyway, I don't see what the problem is here.




alfie1888 said:


> Also, the same query strikes me with κάτω εἶναι and ἐπάνω ἀπὸ.


I don't see a problem here either. Maybe I haven't understood the question.




alfie1888 said:


> Lastly, there's οἰκία ἔχει... should οἰκία be οἰκὶα instead? Just not 100% sure...


Do you mean the grave accent instead of the accute accent? I am not familiar with the grave accent since we have never used it neither in Ancient Greek nor until the orthographical reform of 1982. But I think the grave accent concerns the final syllable (λήγουσα) - under some conditions- , and οικία is accented on the penultimate syllable (παραλήγουσα). So it should be acccute (as it is). 
If I am not mistaken all your grave accents in the text are correct. (Maybe οροφ*ή* should be οροφ*ὴ*.)


----------



## Αγγελος

The grave accent replaces the acute accent _on the final syllable of oxytone words, _unless the word is followed by an enclitic or a punctuation mark. This is a purely mechanical rule. 
I suggest you don't waste your time on such niceties, unless you earn a living as a proofreader of old Greek texts


----------



## apmoy70

Isn't it «κτήριον» rather than «κτίριον»?
It's the aphetic of «εὐ-κτήριον» after all.


----------



## Αγγελος

apmoy70 said:


> Isn't it «κτήριον» rather than «κτίριον»?
> It's the aphetic of «εὐ-κτήριον» after all.


This is a vexed question.
Most people relate it to κτίζω and thus spell it with an iota.
Then again, those who would use the grave accent in 2016 would probably spell it with an eta


----------



## Αγγελος

Also, ερμάριον takes a smooth breathing, as it comes from Latin armar(ium). No relation to the god Hermes  or to ἕρμα = ballast, which does take a rough breathing.


----------

